# Trashy gossip magazines



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone hate those awful magazines full of celebrity gossip?  Always got something about babies on them.  The worst thing I have seen this week is an article on a certain Friends actress and an ex of Hugh Grant reporting the story of their alleged secondary infertility.  Who on earth writes these articles?  The persons concerned were not quoted.  How bad must they feel?  Particularly if they are in our same boat and maybe contemplating DEIVF or adoption or just moving on.  I am all for celebs speaking up about fertility, but stories that pry and are not endorsed by them are just plain awful and hurtful.
Worse still saw another story about an ex spice girl  allegedly seen purchasing a pregnancy test !!! Aagh.  Suffice to say I dont buy these mags but just look at the covers, that is enough!


Jane


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Jane sweetheart
nice to see you posting on here.
Yes I agree totally and you dont know what to believe anymore as am sure half of them are ED or IVF.
I think the latest ones to get preg with twins after adopting 3 or 4 kids is it and one natural is not right either.
I dont think they help our cause atall.
Hope to catch up with you again soon
love
susie


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Jane,

and Suszy   ! We had this discussion when we met up in Stratford, and it seems we have a lot of frustration with these magazines!! You have both been very good at keeping names out, and I'm not quite sure how to!!! 
But will keep it   for now!
Very frustrating seeing all those bumps flaunted, very!
lot's of love,
Cindersxxx


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so with you ladies!!!!  I've been reading about an ex friends actress who has suffered numerous miscarriages and gone through IVF several times.  I so feel for her.  But I'm sure she doesn't want the world to know.

As for the celeb currently expecting twins I could scream that she's had IVF and been successful.  Whatever she wants she gets it because she is rich and can throw money at any problems unlike us mere mortals!!!

My other bug bear is a particular skanky celeb who used to be in Atomic Kitten, who falls pregnant at the drop of a hat, was seen moaning about it at the beginning of her last (fourth pregnancy) and then smoked, drank and allegedly took drugs throughout her pregnancy.  Why is it that people like that can get pregnant at the drop of a hat whilst normal people like us who really understand how precious a pregnancy and child is can't for love nor money?!!!  It makes my blood boil! Life is just so very unfair sometimes. 

I should stop looking at these magazines but some morbid curiosity draws me to them!!!

Pand


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks folks for the feedback.  Things are getting worse, more stories every week and more trash magazines appearing.
Even if you look in an innocent sunday supplement, as I did yesterday, you find these personal stories.  However this one was endorsed by the actress who is in a newly revived american soap, has a perfume named after her and a younger looking bloke.  Well suffice to say she has one child, but at 43 is now saying she wanted another baby.  I genuinely hope that the lady has embies on ice, or frozen eggs or is going to do DEIVF or adopt and would perhaps publicise that, as I do worry that uninformed members of the public would think that it is very easy to have natural pregnancies later on.  However, I cant see celebs being open about this, ever.  The best bogus "natural" has got to be the lady with twins at 46 who appears in a US soap about bored ladies of leisure.  When I come to think about it the worst perpertrators are american!!  I just wish these mags would do nice realistic stories about fertility and technology and keeping an eye on fertility if you want children later on. 

The best article I did ever see was one where a lady whose ex is a scouse comic who was on Big Brother and is now a dad again at 50+ was asked if she would have more kids.  She replied, I am 36, things are not so easy when you are a little older.  There is hope, but then she is a Brit.


J

xx


----------

